# Funny story from halloween.



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

That's funny!! Imagine if it flew into a tot's candy bowl when they were coming up, good thing it didnt. Funny though.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"And please have a safe Halloween, kiddies!"
(of course the problem would begin when someone tried to chew them up thinking they were edible.)
Couldn't blame the kids for thinking this looking at all the candys that are made to look pretty disgusting and to seem like other things that are totally non-food looking.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

The way kids are these days,, maybe giving condoms out on Halloween is a good idea! A condom makes for a safe Halloween You don't want your little Elvira to get together with someone elses little Frankenstien!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Well they do make flavored condoms now... 

Then again, rather get condoms than some of the really bad candy. (Mmm, Neco wafers, bit-o-honey, bullseyes...) Oh this is candy, we're having fun!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Sort of reminiscent of the classic "Coneheads Hallowe'en" SNL sketch. Six Packs and Raw Eggs.


----------

